
“Updating our right to be forgotten” by Google - bryanwbh
https://www.blog.google/topics/google-europe/updating-our-right-be-forgotten-transparency-report/
======
sharemywin
Funny how they get to be self arbitrator on which items can and can't get de-
listed.

